# p0021, p0300



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello, Ive read all the posts on p0021 and p0300 but still have a problem. I removed the engine from my daughter's 04 Maxima and replaced timing chain guide, rear seal and a few other things. I put it back together and it would bog down big time at 5000 rpm. I got a p0021 code. I stretched the harness and messed up the elec connection to the bank 1 CVT solenoid. I fixed this and drove the car. It drove great, had it up to 6000 rpm with no issues. Couple days later it started driving horribly. My wife had it I drove it home but couldn't go over 2000 rpm without it stalling. I am getting p0021 and p0300 now. I was getting a p300 before the problem but it must have been very minor since I didn't feel anything. I've removed both CVT solenoids and cleaned the #2. Both checked out at 7.5 OHMS. I replaced both cam position sensors. I have 12 volts going to both CVT solenoids. I can't find any vacuum leaks. The car runs bad at idle and stalls if I get up to 3000 rpm. My first thought was that something must have come loose but I can't find anything. What else can I check? Thanks, Emerson


----------

